# New York Flying for Adoption Royal Oak, Mi



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

This guy just showed up one day at my house, he has been here for about a month, he is very sweet and will only be given to a nice good home that will love him. If you want to see a photo go to the lost pigeon forum and look for my posts about him. 

Please help me find him a new home, I think he is one years old. 

Melissa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bumping Up!


----------

